# Deferred DUI and not convicted, will Uber accept?



## Cory1990 (Mar 22, 2016)

Four years ago I was charged with a DUI in Oregon but not convicted. My background check should show deferred/dismissed if anything at all. Uber states that it will not allow drivers with past DUI convictions up to seven years prior.So my question is if anyone has experience being accepted or denied because of a past charge that you where not convicted for? Would I pass Uber's background check because I was never convicted of a DUI? Or would they see a dismissed charge and deny as well? Anyone gone through a similar situation and applied to drive Uber or Lyft??? Thank you for your time!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It doesn't cost you anything to find out.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

What is with the deferred wording? On going investigation or anything that suggests there's a further chance of conviction? Just curious it's not one I've seen in Australia.


----------



## Cory1990 (Mar 22, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> What is with the deferred wording? On going investigation or anything that suggests there's a further chance of conviction? Just curious it's not one I've seen in Australia.


 ''Deferred'' In my situation means the court dropped the charge because I took their diversion program which was offered because I had no priors what so ever. This took a year and then the charges where dropped. Now it will show as deferred or dismissed because there was no conviction.


----------



## Cory1990 (Mar 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It doesn't cost you anything to find out.


I currently live in Eugene Oregon which does not have uber. I am moving to Seattle Washington though and plan on doing Uber part time if I can. I am just hoping/wondering if this is an option for me.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Cory1990 said:


> ''Deferred'' In my situation means the court dropped the charge because I took their diversion program which was offered because I had no priors what so ever. This took a year and then the charges where dropped. Now it will show as deferred or dismissed because there was no conviction.


That's an interesting one then not black and white. In Australia they have similar programs but you still wear 6 months disqualification as a minimum instead of maybe 1 or 2 years. You're still convicted just lower penalty.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cory1990 said:


> Four years ago I was charged with a DUI in Oregon but not convicted. My background check should show deferred/dismissed if anything at all. Uber states that it will not allow drivers with past DUI convictions up to seven years prior.


Yes, you should be able to sign-up to drive for with Uber.

Even a court mandated breathalyzer / interlock is not a disqualifying factor:
*UberX Driver with Court-Mandated Breathalyzer*


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Diversion is in lieu of conviction WHEN YOU'RE GUILTY. I doubt they will accept you. It hasn't been 7 years.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Wouldn't they need to know the laws in the state of your case? If they deny you I'd appeal it something, which probably means a trip to the local office where you're applying.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Why not just apply and see? The worst that can happen is they say no and you are out nothing.


----------

